# LGB 12030 supplementary switch questions



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure where to post this question. 

I have two aristo #6 stainless switches, and am using two LGB remote switch motors to operate them. 

The Aristo #6's send power/switch polarity to the frog using a microswitch triggered by the point rails. It's a bad arrangement--not waterproof, not 100% reliable. I'm also using the microswitch to trigger LEDs that indicate the direction of the switch. I made a couple signals from brass stock and am powering them from the track, using the Aristo micro switch to control which sgnal lights up. When the point rails go ito the turnout, a light goes on. It's not reliable because the Aristo microswitch arrangement is no good. 



I also have two LGB 12030 supplementary switches. 


Here's what I'd like to do

A: use the 12030 switch in place of the aristo switch to control polarity to the frog

B: use the LGB 12030 switch to direct track power to the appropriate LED signal 


This should be easy, right? Does anyone have a schematic for the 12030 switch, or a set of directions? The little triangle markings on the switch are less than enlightening. Thank you for any help/advice you can offer


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

just load down this pdf file. it is the english LGB manual. 
it should answer your questions. 

http://supersol-chaco.net/lgb-schaltungen.pdf


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I do exactly what you're proposing with my 12030's. Power to the frog with one set of contacts, and to signals with the other set.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

It is just a dpdt electrical switch. Pins 2 and 5 are the inputs. Pins 1 and 4 are selected when the turnout is thrown one way and pins 3 and 6 when it faces the other.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all very much. I can see now it's very straightforward


----------

